# 2.5 GTS Factory SPEC BHP/lbsFT?



## nickwood (Sep 12, 2003)

I have had a 2.0 200sx for a while and now yearn a 6cylinder sound track + more power and have decided to go for a 2.5GTS turbo.

Can someone please tell me how to find out what the factory spec of this car is! ie: Power/Torque and performance figures as it came out of the box? Cant seem to get this info anywhere.
Not that it will stay like this for long, but i'd love to know what i'll be starting with.

Am i doing the right thing!??

HELP please


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Depends, which model were you thinking of?

R32, R33 or R34?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

R32 & R33 RB25DET

250PS @ 6,400RPM
30kg/m torque at 4,800RPM

R34 Neo RB25DET

280PS @ 6,400 RPM
34 kg/m @ 3,200RPM

Edited - the site I use is Japanese, so all specs are metric! 

Also, later model R34's were given a slight torque output improvement.


----------



## nickwood (Sep 12, 2003)

*R32/33/34*

Thanks for coming back Dave, still new to this forum business so hope this is how to reply!

Think im looking at an R33 2.5gts turbos for around 6-7k?
Few seem to be standard anyway, but i'd like to know the factory figures if poss? I also wondered how different the engine is to the GTR R33 ie 2.5 vs 2.6? I dont have GTR money buy the looks of things but assume the GTS T R33 is still a car with good potential over my recently sold SX.

I really miss 6 cylinder noise from previous cars i've owned and assume this will do the trick.

Obviously i know very little about skylines so im just trying to up my knowledge before i start looking for the right one.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

*info*

SKYLINE R33 GTS-t (TYPE M)
Features
Garrett Ceramic Turbocharger with intercooler
Variable valve timing on inlet
Power assisted, speed sensitive steering
HICAS 4 Wheel Steering (electric)
ABS brakes (optional)
Climate Control A/C
General Data
Curb Weight	1390 Kg
Length	4640 mm
Width	1720 mm
Height	1340 mm
Wheelbase	2720 mm
Turning Circle	10.4 m
Chassis & Body
Body Type	4 door saloon or 2 door coupe
Layout	Front engine/RWD
Wheels F/R	16 x 6.5 JJ
Tyres F/R	205/55 R16 or 225/50 R16
Brakes	Ventilated: 4 pot front, 2 pot rear
Steering	Rack & Pinion (front) HICAS (rear)
Suspension F/R	Independent multilink
Engine
Type (see below)	RB25DET Twin cam, in-line 6, Turbocharged
Displacement	2498 cc
Compression Ratio	9.0:1
Max. Power; kW/HP	187/250 @ 6400 rpm
Max. Torque; Kg-m/ft/lbs	30.0/213 @ 4800 rpm
Bore x Stroke	86.0 x 71.7
Redline	7000 rpm 
Fuel Injection	Nissan EGI (ECCS)
Fuel Tank Capacity	65 litres (14 gals) 
Fuel	Super Unleaded (97 octane)
Performance
0 - 100 km/h (62 mph)	6.96 s (approx 6.74 s, 0-60 mph)
0 - 400m	14.30 s
0 - 1000m	26.91 s
Top Speed	266 km/h (165 mph)*
Drivetrain
Transmission	5 speed manual
Gear Ratios	Maximum Speed in Gears (* theoretical)
1	3.214	62 km/h (38 mph)
2	1.925	104 km/h (65 mph)
3	1.302	154 km/h (96 mph)
4	1.000	200 km/h (124 mph)
5	0.752	266 km/h (165 mph)*
Reverse	3.369	59 km/h (37 mph)
Final	4.363


----------



## Andy Stocker (Aug 8, 2003)

I read somewhere 250 bhp / 217 lb/ft


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I've also seen a couple of different figures quoted for power and torque, however the most common (on Japanese sites anyway) is what I listed above.

Nickwood - the GTS-t (RB25DET) is a great car in it's own right. It's hasn't got as much high power tuning potential as RB26DETT, but it can be made to go very fast indeed.:smokin:


----------

